
Show HN: Polypane, a cross-platform browser for responsive web development - kilian
https://polypane.rocks
======
kilian
Hi everyone! I made Polypane to help me with designing and developing
responsive websites.

Building responsive websites is difficult, and communication responsive
designs is tricky too. Polypane addresses these issues in a way that makes it
ideal for me to use as a main development browser, and I hope it does for
others too.

